# J2ME Frameworks und Librarys



## The_S (22. Apr 2009)

Hi-Ho zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach J2ME Frameworks und Librarys aus allen möglichen Bereichen (gibts ja nicht so viel von). Was kennt ihr so? Was setzt ihr ein und warum?

Ich mach mal den Anfang mit dem wohl bekanntesten:

http://j2mepolish.org/


----------



## MiDniGG (29. Apr 2009)

So. Nur dass mal jemand antwortet.

Für Geschäftliche Anwendungen: https://fallme.dev.java.net/

Ansonsten wirkt das hier ganz nett: Paxmodept - Pax Java ME Framework

Und hier könntest Dich noch n bissl umschaun Java ME Open Source Software

Falls Du überhaupt noch was brauchst


----------



## The_S (1. Mai 2009)

Ma gucken, aber danke


----------

